# Some Lighthearted Entertainment



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi All, whilst trying to find any details of the Methane Princess / Progress engine room by chance I came across this web page -

http://www.dieselduck.ca/lounge/index.htm

No disrespect of course to other department


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Ah, Diesel Duck, a very good site for active engineers to share their knowledge and experience.


----------

